# An Obituary printed in the London Times



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

An Obituary printed in the London Times - interesting and sadly rather true. 



Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. 



He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as: 



- Knowing when to come in out of the rain; 

- Why the early bird gets the worm; 

- Life isn't always fair; and

- Maybe it was my fault. 



Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you can earn) and reliable strategies (adults, not children, are in charge). 



His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. Reports of a 6-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a class mate; teens suspended  school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition. 

Common Sense lost ground when parents attacked teachers for doing the job that they themselves had failed to do in disciplining their unruly children. It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer sun lotion or an aspirin to a student; but could not inform parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion. 



Common Sense lost the will to live as Common Sense took a beating when you couldn't the churches became businesses; and criminals received better treatment than their victims. 



defend yourself from a burglar in your own home and the burglar could sue you for assault. 



Common Sense finally gave up the will to live, after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot. She spilled a little in her la p, and was promptly awarded a huge settlement. 



Common Sense was preceded in death, by his parents, Truth and Trust, by his wife, Discretion, by his daughter, Responsibility, and by his son, Reason. 



He is survived by his 4 stepbrothers; I Know My Rights, I Want It Now, Someone Else Is To Blame, and I'm A Victim. 



Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone. If you still remember him, pass this on. If not, join the majority and do nothing.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Sad but true


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> Sad but true


 
I’m your truth, telling lies
I’m your reasoned alibis
I’m inside open your eyes
I’m you


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I no people say you cant teach common sense but I'm a firm believer that you can and parents need to start teaching their children it. My old man always taught us it by saying a few simple words that went something like this "your lips a flapping and your brains in neutral" which in turn made us think before we reacted.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree. I think sometimes you lose it though. I believe people my age (yeah, the old farts) were brought up with common sense, but some of the people I work with couldn't think for themselves and do what's right if their lives depended on it. In many cases they are ruled by money, popularity and power.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I used to have common sense but now I call it RARE SENSE because no one has it anymore


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> Yeah I used to have common sense but now I call it RARE SENSE because no one has it anymore


Good point.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Common sense what about book sense I have friends that run their life from a computer but have to take their car to get the oil changed I've heard were the drain or it has a filter why ? Even had a buddy that thought he would save money and roof his new garage his self he started the shingles from the top went to visit him to see it and thought out loud WTF


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've known a few mechanical engineers like that. They can tell you how many and what size blower motors it takes to circulate 100% of the air in 30 minutes in a 500,000 cubic foot warehouse but don't know what end of the nail to hit with a hammer.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

You are only a product of the environment('s) you've been exposed to. or allow yourself to be exposed to.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

FABMAN said:


> You are only a product of the environment('s) you've been exposed to. or allow yourself to be exposed to.


Very True


----------

